# New here and so confused !!



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Our family has been in the market for a GSD for some time now but I just recently discovered this website.
I found a ton of useful info but now me and DH are overwhelmed with all the info so please bear with us and all of our questions and lack of knowledge lol
We have decided to do more research and not get our puppy until at least next spring or longer if that's what it takes to find the right one.
There seem to be so many questionable breeders out there and it's discouraging.
We are looking for an American Showline GSD

Can anyone refer a breeder they personally dealt with?
We are in the Ottawa area but have no problems with traveling if need be.
We are not looking to breed or show if that helps at all.
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome, there's a few of us in the Ottawa area 

For showlines I would recommend 

German Shepherd Breeders Ontario | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

There's two people here that I know got puppies from them, and that's where I'd personally go if I was looking for a show line puppy.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Those are German Showlines but great kennel.
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )
This site is great for getting info. Explains the basics of each bloodline. Remember, even working line german shepherds are able to live in a house.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tles-abbreviations-how-read-gsd-pedigree.html


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.
I still have a few more questions that hopefully some of you can answer lol

1) Not sure what kind of GSP is right for our family... we are a couple in our early 30's with 2 boys ages 4.5 and 6.5.
I work from home as a Home Daycare Provider. I do not plan on giving the dog access to the daycare space however he/she will have access to the rest of the home as well as the fenced yard.
Daily walk already happen so it will certainly get those as well as plenty of play time during the day but we are not looking for a dog with TOO much energy.( I have been told the working line has lots more than the showlines ?)

2) Would love to know what to expect as far as prices go.. 
Thanks again : )


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

GSP is generally the abbreviation for German Shorthair Pointer, GSD is used for German Shepherd Dog(one of the few breeds that has the word "dog" in the name).
What are you looking to do with the dog. Family companion or would someone want to try a sport of some sort?
Generally you can get a good family dog from any of the "types". It's probably good to read about them a bit more and then decide which appeals to you the most, THEN once you've narrowed it down you can start looking for breeder recommendations. 
I have clients who are first time GSD owners who chose the "type" after some research. All seem to have found the right dog for their situation, and it wasn't always the type I guessed they would go for. Finding a breeder who wants to make sure you get the best dog for your needs and their pups get the best home is the way to go. 
Going to a local Schutzhund club may be helpful.

If you haven't read this already, here's a good description from the website of one of the forum members here. 
(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

starburst said:


> 2) Would love to know what to expect as far as prices go..
> Thanks again : )


Working line dogs from responsible breeders: 1000-2000$ USD
Show line dogs from responsible breeders: 1500-2500$ USD


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Appleridge GSD, they used to be located in Canada and are very well known their for their dogs, they are now located in Tennessee, but I bet they can give you lots of Canadian references or even referrals. Home - Appleridge Obedience Family German Shepherds Puppies GSD Breeder Cleveland TN Behavioralist Chattanooga Knoxville Purebred Trainer German Shepherds For Sale Tennessee USA Canada Ontario akc ckc


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

starburst said:


> Our family has been in the market for a GSD for some time now but I just recently discovered this website.
> I found a ton of useful info but now me and DH are overwhelmed with all the info so please bear with us and all of our questions and lack of knowledge lol
> We have decided to do more research and not get our puppy until at least next spring or longer if that's what it takes to find the right one.
> There seem to be so many questionable breeders out there and it's discouraging.
> ...


Curious as to what made your mind up to get an ASL GSD? BTW, I also have one of those, from a very top US show kennel as a matter of fact.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> working line dogs from responsible breeders: 1000-2000$ usd
> show line dogs from responsible breeders: 1500-2500$ usd


 
and up!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

bocron said:


> GSP is generally the abbreviation for German Shorthair Pointer, GSD is used for German Shepherd Dog(one of the few breeds that has the word "dog" in the name).
> What are you looking to do with the dog. Family companion or would someone want to try a sport of some sort?
> Generally you can get a good family dog from any of the "types". It's probably good to read about them a bit more and then decide which appeals to you the most, THEN once you've narrowed it down you can start looking for breeder recommendations.
> I have clients who are first time GSD owners who chose the "type" after some research. All seem to have found the right dog for their situation, and it wasn't always the type I guessed they would go for. Finding a breeder who wants to make sure you get the best dog for your needs and their pups get the best home is the way to go.
> ...


 
That is a very interesting article. Just out of curiosity, what line does the author breed?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

codmaster said:


> That is a very interesting article. Just out of curiosity, what line does the author breed?


codmaster, did you read the article? It clearly states what line the author breeds and the reason for their choice.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL-didn't read the whole article-the OP is interested in Americanlines-I would go to shows-talk to the breeders -I think some ASL breeders do engage in activities with their dogs-lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> codmaster, did you read the article? It clearly states what line the author breeds and the reason for their choice.


 
Glanced through it, but did notice that a lot of the potential faults of the US showlines were noted (and there can be some for sure) and that very few if any potential faults of the WL were mentioned. Actually, I went back to her web site and then it was clear that she was into the WL dogs.

Now from her web site and also from what we have seen on the board, the authors kennel is one of the first places I would look for a puppy if I were to get another, no question.

But I would think that one of the potential faults of a WL (from what I have heard and seen) puppy might be, for want of a better description, too much drive in a number of areas.

Did the OP ever mention (I didn't see any), just why they wanted a US showline dog? Other than a not real high drive dog?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

holland said:


> LOL-didn't read the whole article-the OP is interested in Americanlines-I would go to shows-talk to the breeders -I think some ASL breeders do engage in activities with their dogs-lol


 
They certainly seem to - and a number even do training their dogs in other things. Some even make an issue of health factors as well.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, some of us do "activities" with our dogs.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

good luck sorting through all the info, i could also send info, I live in Ontario, am not a breeder but have great ASL dogs that do lots and are great tempered. I will offer a name of a lady who i know breeds occaionally, she runs a home day care too in Ottawa, and often some of her pups go as seeing eye dogs. Her 1 stud was top obedience GS dog in Can, as well as a CH, her name is Julie Bertrand-Hearty, she is on facebook. She also does photography and here is that web site, Julie Hearty Photography

She may not have anything now but may know who has what and offer some support after the fact too. I am sure she would love to help, she is a very nice lady. I have not gotten a pup from her and have only met a few times but she seems approachable. I am also on facebook and if you add me I love sharing all dog pics of my guys doing fun stuff. My 2 adult dogs came from home

and she might also have some or know where there are some available, congrats on looking for a great puppy, remember where ever you go ensure both parents have hips certified, that all parents are excellent tempered and then enjoy, on facebook Trudy Calvert


----------

